# Ever gonna eat???



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

As many of you know, I recently got a new RBP from a friend (he is 6 years old) and all seems to be ok with him in my tank, but he won't eat anything!! I have tried shrimp, silver sides, and a few live feeders. He used to feed him only live feeders, so that's why I tried that. He pays no attention to the food I put in there, even acts kinda scared of it all! I got him on Friday and it is now going on Wednesday, so it's been like 5 days, and no eating. WTF is going on? Am I just being too impatient or what? How long does it normally take newbe P's to start eating? Any suggestions?


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Juggalo said:


> As many of you know, I recently got a new RBP from a friend (he is 6 years old) and all seems to be ok with him in my tank, but he won't eat anything!! I have tried shrimp, silver sides, and a few live feeders. He used to feed him only live feeders, so that's why I tried that. He pays no attention to the food I put in there, even acts kinda scared of it all! I got him on Friday and it is now going on Wednesday, so it's been like 5 days, and no eating. WTF is going on? Am I just being too impatient or what? How long does it normally take newbe P's to start eating? Any suggestions?


Your new Piranha is just stressed out and still getting used to his new home. At 6 years old he should be able to go quite some time without eating, so I really wouldn't worry too much. Once or twice a day, drop in some food and leave it in for about 10 minutes or so. If he hasn't touched it in 10 minutes, take it out. Repeat this proccess each day until he eventually eats, which he will do. Just be patient man, he will come around.


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

NexTech84 said:


> As many of you know, I recently got a new RBP from a friend (he is 6 years old) and all seems to be ok with him in my tank, but he won't eat anything!! I have tried shrimp, silver sides, and a few live feeders. He used to feed him only live feeders, so that's why I tried that. He pays no attention to the food I put in there, even acts kinda scared of it all! I got him on Friday and it is now going on Wednesday, so it's been like 5 days, and no eating. WTF is going on? Am I just being too impatient or what? How long does it normally take newbe P's to start eating? Any suggestions?


Your new Piranha is just stressed out and still getting used to his new home. At 6 years old he should be able to go quite some time without eating, so I really wouldn't worry too much. Once or twice a day, drop in some food and leave it in for about 10 minutes or so. If he hasn't touched it in 10 minutes, take it out. Repeat this proccess each day until he eventually eats, which he will do. Just be patient man, he will come around.








[/quote]

What he said, he won't starve himself to death espicially if there is good food available. You left the feeders in the tank? if you did they will be gone one morning when you wake up.


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

PiranhaStein said:


> As many of you know, I recently got a new RBP from a friend (he is 6 years old) and all seems to be ok with him in my tank, but he won't eat anything!! I have tried shrimp, silver sides, and a few live feeders. He used to feed him only live feeders, so that's why I tried that. He pays no attention to the food I put in there, even acts kinda scared of it all! I got him on Friday and it is now going on Wednesday, so it's been like 5 days, and no eating. WTF is going on? Am I just being too impatient or what? How long does it normally take newbe P's to start eating? Any suggestions?


Your new Piranha is just stressed out and still getting used to his new home. At 6 years old he should be able to go quite some time without eating, so I really wouldn't worry too much. Once or twice a day, drop in some food and leave it in for about 10 minutes or so. If he hasn't touched it in 10 minutes, take it out. Repeat this proccess each day until he eventually eats, which he will do. Just be patient man, he will come around.








[/quote]

What he said, he won't starve himself to death espicially if there is good food available. You left the feeders in the tank? if you did they will be gone one morning when you wake up.
[/quote]
Thanks for the replys guys! Yes I left the feeders in there--they have been in there for days now, just swimming around him, happy as ever--it's sorta comical. I mean I have this big mean looking P, and these stupid little feeders not giving a care that he's there. Should I not try leaving a silver side in there overnight? Maybe he would eat it? Or is the water pollution too much a concern?


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

mine did that to me for two weeks, all I wanted was to see them eat....but one day the feeders were gone and I was relieved.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Is this a lone piranha? Pygos behave completely different when kept singly. They eat only when they feel secure. He probably won't want to eat (at least for now) with anyone watching, or with bright tank lights on him. They are extremely aware of their surroundings. Drop food in at night before bed and shut the lights off. It will probably be gone in the morning. 
As far as what to feed...he may be used to live feeders but try and get him started on frozen fish and other non-live things. Chances are he will take it eventually.

MOVED to Feeding and Nutrition


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

Serrapygo said:


> Is this a lone piranha? Pygos behave completely different when kept singly. They eat only when they feel secure. He probably won't want to eat (at least for now) with anyone watching, or with bright tank lights on him. They are extremely aware of their surroundings. Drop food in at night before bed and shut the lights off. It will probably be gone in the morning.
> As far as what to feed...he may be used to live feeders but try and get him started on frozen fish and other non-live things. Chances are he will take it eventually.
> 
> MOVED to Feeding and Nutrition


I plan to wean him off feeders, and on to frozen fish, shrimp, etc. But is it ok to leave the frozen foods in there overnight, or will it pollute the water too much?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Juggalo said:


> Is this a lone piranha? Pygos behave completely different when kept singly. They eat only when they feel secure. He probably won't want to eat (at least for now) with anyone watching, or with bright tank lights on him. They are extremely aware of their surroundings. Drop food in at night before bed and shut the lights off. It will probably be gone in the morning.
> As far as what to feed...he may be used to live feeders but try and get him started on frozen fish and other non-live things. Chances are he will take it eventually.
> 
> MOVED to Feeding and Nutrition


I plan to wean him off feeders, and on to frozen fish, shrimp, etc. But is it ok to leave the frozen foods in there overnight, or will it pollute the water too much?
[/quote]
Overnight is fine.


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

Serrapygo said:


> Is this a lone piranha? Pygos behave completely different when kept singly. They eat only when they feel secure. He probably won't want to eat (at least for now) with anyone watching, or with bright tank lights on him. They are extremely aware of their surroundings. Drop food in at night before bed and shut the lights off. It will probably be gone in the morning.
> As far as what to feed...he may be used to live feeders but try and get him started on frozen fish and other non-live things. Chances are he will take it eventually.
> 
> MOVED to Feeding and Nutrition


I plan to wean him off feeders, and on to frozen fish, shrimp, etc. But is it ok to leave the frozen foods in there overnight, or will it pollute the water too much?
[/quote]
Overnight is fine.
[/quote]
Ok cool thanks--yes he is a lone RBP---one more question--should I then shut off the power filter? Because the silver sides, and shrimp always end up being stuck to the intake of my powerfilter


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

If you can't turn it down it's up to you. I would only turn off the filter for a limited time but that's just me.


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

Juggalo said:


> Ok cool thanks--yes he is a lone RBP---one more question--should I then shut off the power filter? Because the silver sides, and shrimp always end up being stuck to the intake of my powerfilter


 It shouldn't be getting blown around enough to get stuck on the filter intake. It should either float or sink completely. What kind of filter?


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

bassfisherman said:


> Ok cool thanks--yes he is a lone RBP---one more question--should I then shut off the power filter? Because the silver sides, and shrimp always end up being stuck to the intake of my powerfilter


 It shouldn't be getting blown around enough to get stuck on the filter intake. It should either float or sink completely. What kind of filter?
[/quote]
Aquaclear 110


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

He still hasn't eaten. Very frustrating.......


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

I have bought frozen smelt, cooked and raw shrimp, silversides, and even feeders--he won't eat anything! It's been a week!! The guy I got him from said he didn't feed him for like 2 weeks before I got him---so it's been like 3 weeks or so since his last meal!! WTF do I do? Keep waiting?


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Juggalo said:


> I have bought frozen smelt, cooked and raw shrimp, silversides, and even feeders--he won't eat anything! It's been a week!! The guy I got him from said he didn't feed him for like 2 weeks before I got him---so it's been like 3 weeks or so since his last meal!! WTF do I do? Keep waiting?


Patience man, once he is comfortable in his new tank he will eat.


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

k dude I have been watching you ....seriously....do this....dissolve some krill in boiled water with choped garlic for a few mins.....then throw it in...let me know what happens


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

sassyV said:


> k dude I have been watching you ....seriously....do this....dissolve some krill in boiled water with choped garlic for a few mins.....then throw it in...let me know what happens


Dissolve? You mean defrost? Can I use shrimp instead of krill? I don't have frozen krill, just freeze dried krill, or shrimp, or silversides or smelt.


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

Juggalo said:


> k dude I have been watching you ....seriously....do this....dissolve some krill in boiled water with choped garlic for a few mins.....then throw it in...let me know what happens


Dissolve? You mean defrost? Can I use shrimp instead of krill? I don't have frozen krill, just freeze dried krill, or shrimp, or silversides or smelt.
[/quote]You never responded back---? He still hasn't eaten BTW---hell, I have an anorexic Piranha!!







He's gonna bloody starve to death before my eyes!!


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

Juggalo said:


> k dude I have been watching you ....seriously....do this....dissolve some krill in boiled water with choped garlic for a few mins.....then throw it in...let me know what happens


Dissolve? You mean defrost? Can I use shrimp instead of krill? I don't have frozen krill, just freeze dried krill, or shrimp, or silversides or smelt.
[/quote]You never responded back---? He still hasn't eaten BTW---hell, I have an anorexic Piranha!!







He's gonna bloody starve to death before my eyes!!








[/quote]
sorry, ya, I just get some chopped garlic and put it in a bowl with the frozen krill or shrimp and pour the water on it. Does not have to be hot. I say boiled so that it is purified. don't dissolve just enough to get the garlic to sort of stick to it and throw it in. He won't starve...he is just being cheaky, I bet he sees you anxious and is enjoying it...wink


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

*update* He has eaten a few feeders now---I came home from work yesterday, and there were a bunch of green plastic plant material floating around my tank-- from the guy I got him from's tank!!! I have no plants in my tank at all, because he told me that he eats plants, real or fake!! It seems he had fake plants lodged inside him for weeks--maybe a month or more, and finally puked them up!! Crazy sh*t!!!! Since then, the remaining feeders (2) have disappeared. Half of one of them is on the bottom of the tank. I hope he survives the fake plant blockage--I hope there isn't anymore in him, that could/will kill him if there is.







The guy I got him from told me to take out all plants I have, because he will tear them up, so I did, so these pieces of plants are from his tank--from a long while ago! Crazy. I knew there was something just not quite right with him--it's because he was sick--full of plastic plants!!


----------

